# Would it be possible...



## TheS100 (Oct 25, 2002)

to do a Q and A with Desmond Mason? He's the nicest guy in the league and my favorite player. Anyway, just curious.


----------



## dmase_24 (Feb 1, 2003)

i would like the same thing. desmond is also my favorite player. (as u can see by my name) :grinning:


----------



## (-) 0 † § I-I () † (Jun 11, 2002)

*...*

Not sure about Desmond but I will look to get something in the works. Thanks for the suggestion guys.


----------



## TheS100 (Oct 25, 2002)

Just checking to see if you can make it happen. I know Mason of all the guys in the league would be more than happy to do this.


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

yea, DMASE is pretty kool, just to bad he continuely gets stuck with GP as his poor teammate.


----------

